#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  What does conqua mean in Laotion?

## Ken199

Me and my girlfriend were fighting because I was accusing her of cheating. Her mom came in and tried to intervene. She was telling her mom how she was sick and tired of me checking her phone and acusing her. She then said I act like a nice guy but really I am a mean person and manipulative. She then refereed to me as that's what "CONQUAS" do , they lie and spy and track your every movement.

FYI my girlfriend has cheated on me and I have evidence. She's a liar.

Thank you

----------


## kingwilly

> FYI my girlfriend has cheated on me and I have evidence. She's a liar.


So why is she still your girlfriend?

----------


## Neverna

> Me and my girlfriend were fighting because I was accusing her of cheating. Her mom came in and tried to intervene. She was telling her mom how she was sick and tired of me checking her phone and acusing her. She then said I act like a nice guy but really I am a mean person and manipulative. She then refereed to me as that's what "CONQUAS" do , they lie and spy and track your every movement.
> 
> FYI my girlfriend has cheated on me and I have evidence. She's a liar.
> 
> Thank you


Ask her to type it for you here, or ask here to write it down for you and post up an image of it here.

----------


## nidhogg

> , they lie and spy and track your every movement.
> 
> FYI my girlfriend has cheated on me and I have evidence. 
> 
> She's a liar.


Well, as you have evidence, I would say she was spot on.  

No idea what Conqua means, except that its probably time to move on.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Post up some pics of her first then we can give you spot on advice ken. Your on teak door now

----------


## nidhogg

> Post up some pics of her first then we can give you spot on advice ken. Your on teak door now


....and of the mother.  If he is doing both of them, it might be worth hanging around for a while.

----------


## Pragmatic

Does she mean 'controller'?




> they lie and spy and track your every movement.


Try and get a Thai to say control or controller. It's difficult cuz of the 'R'

----------

